# Your One All Time Favorite Colnago Thing



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

OK, if you're poking around on this forum, there's a good chance that you are a colnago fan, and have picked up a Colnago trinket or two along the way. So the question is posed: What's your favorite colnago item,accessory,shirt,swag,bobble,component,etc? The one stipulation is that it cannot be a frame/fork (that would be too easy). 
I'll start. Mine would be the 50 foot Colnago banner, procured from the finish line at the world championships. Saved it before the city maintenance people had a chance to tear it down and trash it.


----------



## colnrly (Oct 12, 2005)

*How about a Colnago tattoo?*



Fignon's Barber said:


> OK, if you're poking around on this forum, there's a good chance that you are a colnago fan, and have picked up a Colnago trinket or two along the way. So the question is posed: What's your favorite colnago item,accessory,shirt,swag,bobble,component,etc? The one stipulation is that it cannot be a frame/fork (that would be too easy).
> I'll start. Mine would be the 50 foot Colnago banner, procured from the finish line at the world championships. Saved it before the city maintenance people had a chance to tear it down and trash it.



Or is that too much?


----------

